# 3.5 days



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

not chasing this work but I'm not turning it down either. this was a lead from another paint contractor that was to busy to take it. (we refer each other work). I only had a 4 day slot I could fill. Otherwise it would have to wait until October or hiring more guys full time. the job was located in LA which I out of my radius and ya its LA  

added 2 temp guys and my crew knocked this out in 3 1/2 days. my goal was 3, realistically 4. told the crew if we finished Thursday, they get Friday pay too. the incentive payed off. I was power washing on my next job on day 5, the crew took a day off and today we are prepping. we have to take advantage of the 4 day weekend at a preschool.


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Sep 8, 2009)

Looks good Gabe. :thumbup: It went pretty quick too. :thumbsup:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Good job Gabe.


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

_a true pro taking care of buisness :thumbup:_


----------



## MIZZOU (Nov 18, 2012)

Now that's taking care or business! Roll or spray?


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

it was all spray


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

WTG Ewing.. kickin' ass and takin' names.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

What took you so long? :jester:

It's always nice to finish early, good looking job.


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Good job man. Looks crisp and clean, just like it should.


----------



## MIZZOU (Nov 18, 2012)

ewingpainting.net said:


> it was all spray


Removed the signs I guess? Never done a store front, just curious.


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

MIZZOU said:


> Removed the signs I guess? Never done a store front, just curious.


Probably masked or shielded.

Ewing: 
Question: What products did you use? I'm assuming either 100% acrylic paint or elastomeric? Just curious.


----------



## alanbarrington (Apr 30, 2013)

ewingpainting.net said:


> not chasing this work but I'm not turning it down either. this was a lead from another paint contractor that was to busy to take it. (we refer each other work). I only had a 4 day slot I could fill. Otherwise it would have to wait until October or hiring more guys full time. the job was located in LA which I out of my radius and ya its LA
> 
> added 2 temp guys and my crew knocked this out in 3 1/2 days. my goal was 3, realistically 4. told the crew if we finished Thursday, they get Friday pay too. the incentive payed off. I was power washing on my next job on day 5, the crew took a day off and today we are prepping. we have to take advantage of the 4 day weekend at a preschool.


Sweet I like kinda was it al spray looks like it cool man good for you

Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Cover signs and go. Have you ever priced sign removal? You only remove signs if you are waterproofing with elasto. With timeline gabe had, I'm betting acrylic flat. Unless the sign company was on point.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

I used acraluxs from sw. it a "commercial" grade paint. 2 coats. 

I wouldnt even attempt to remove those signs. we masked them.


----------



## Delta Painting (Apr 27, 2010)

Looking good!


----------



## MIZZOU (Nov 18, 2012)

Last question... Early mornings/nights to avoid customer traffic and vehicles in the parking lots?


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

MIZZOU said:


> Last question... Early mornings/nights to avoid customer traffic and vehicles in the parking lots?


We started at 5 am and utilized orange cones and yellow marker tape to control traffic and close parking spaces. It wouldnt get to bad unti the high school let out (across the street) 

It was comical watching kids from the boom, smoking out and stuff in their hiding spaces.

...


----------

